# Power Pux question



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Pope said:


> I am getting a Terrova and want to use a foot pedal when fishing freshwater. Would a power pux accommodate a foot pedal attachment?


Foot pedal control uses a cable hanging out the front of the TM, and the cable is like 15 feet long. I have one I no longer use because the remote is easier to use, and doesn’t take up a square foot of deck space.

PwrPux gets rid of Power cable with plug and receptacle.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

I was hoping the receptacle for the foot pedal was a port and not a wire hanging out. I fish some dense timber and tight creeks sometimes. I would be on the remote a lot unless I saved tracks. I don’t want to run over it first to do it.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it hangs out regardless. Just has a cap on it when not in use if I recall correctly. Power pux is a clean systems if you're mostly fishing solo and don't have the issue of line of sight to the remote from the platform.


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

correct, the cable from the MK is a few feet and the cable coming off the foot pedal is very long, maybe 6-8 feet. I don't dislike the foot pedal, I do find you have to balance somewhat on one foot when using it so there are certain conditions where it won't work well. You calm water conditions sound good for it


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

g8rfly said:


> I think it hangs out regardless. Just has a cap on it when not in use if I recall correctly. Power pux is a clean systems if you're mostly fishing solo and don't have the issue of line of sight to the remote from the platform.


 So are you saying you can leave the cable with the cap out of the pux? I would store the foot pedal 90% of the time when I am not using it. I don’t mind a short cable hanging free.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

The cable is attached to the trolling motor. I'll go snap a pic for you


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the help!


----------

